# Bob O??? Leary Sports Science (BOSS) Shuts Down



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2009)

Bob O??? Leary Sports Science (BOSS) Shuts DownBob O??? Leary Sports Science (BOSS) supplement distribution company has shut down. The distribution company for many sports nutrition brands has issued no official statement. Attempts to reach BOSS via the telephone were unsuccessful. The number listed on the company web site goes unanswered. BOSS also had its [...]


Read More...


----------

